

Dangerous Things: How making a book is now like starting a startup [video] - jm3
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/6520856

======
jm3
Skip to the second presenter; unfortunately the videos were not split apart.
Background on the author here (scroll down to ~ third para):
<http://dorkbot.org/dorkbotsf/archive/201004-2/>

~~~
dctoedt
Looks like the second presenter starts at 22:47. The interesting part (looking
for a need to fill, etc.) starts around 26:15.

